# How to Prepare a Bolar Roast?



## thomamon (Nov 30, 2004)

Can anyone please tell me how to cook one. I have one defrosted in my fridge and have no clue what to do with it and I will be cooking it tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 1, 2004)

Never heard of that one.  What is it?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Otter (Dec 1, 2004)

My curiosity was piqued, so I did a google on it. Apparently it's an Australian/New Zealand cut that is often prepared as a pot roast.
http://recipes.chef2chef.net/recipe-archive/33/178668.shtml 
http://www.bhg.com.au/food.nsf/0/B06350EA9D293134CA256A370004339D?OpenDocument
Maybe Wayne can give a more thorough answer.


----------

